# Tea Party Solution For Conservatives: Moratorium



## Flanders (Jun 8, 2015)

*Ann Coulter recently exposed the myth of 11 million illegal aliens. See permalinks #4 & #5 in this thread:*

Jeb Bush s Windmill US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum​
*Exposing the media’s fake number of illegal was good news, but there is better still to come. 

MORATORIUM 

Years before the country knew about entrenched open-borders that gave us amnesty for tens of millions of illegal aliens, I suggested a moratorium on all immigration for 20 years. 

I also suggested that the suspension could expire one day after every president is sworn in. By doing it that way every presidential wannabe, including presidents running for a second term, would have to announce their position before election day —— continue the moratorium for another four years, or eliminate it. My suggestion would also put everybody running for Congress on the spot. It is sound idea today in light of the millions who will come here legally as refugees if Taqiyya the Liar and the United Nations have their way. 

Don’t waste time asking who gave the UN the authority to define ‘refugee’ for our immigration laws.  Today ‘refugee’ means economic hardship in their homelands. That means that every Third World country can dump their people in America by simply going through the United Nations. Naturally, UNICEF makes it all about children. Naturally, UNICEF does not tell us that refugee children will bring entire families with them. In fact, one child could actually bring ten or more adult family members with them. Every time I read about UNICEF’s refugee children, I cannot help singing about their sisters, cousins, and aunts:*

​
*My moratorium suggestion would give Tea Party conservatives a good idea of who NOT to vote for. Short of war, there is not much that should be more important to Tea Partiers then knowing where the wannabes stand in 2016 on these two topics

1. Effectively close the borders.

2. Denying amnesty to tens of millions of illegal aliens who are here already. 

NOTE: Closing the borders after amnesty is the biggest lie that Democrats and Republicans tell. It was a lie in 1986 when RR was conned into signing the first amnesty. The record shows what happened since then. Closing the borders was a lie told by John McCain in 2008. Closing the border remains a lie being told by amnesty presidential wannabes today.  

I do not expect the America-haters to accept a moratorium peaceably. No matter. Every American should make an effort to understand Ann’s take in the video supplied by Brietbart. *

Coulter Doubles Down No Immigration for 10 Years - Breitbart​
“Halt for 10 years,” she said. “That wasn’t originally my solution. I would rather go back to the pre 1965 rules where we brought in the countries that traditionally populated America. But there are so many people, so many nonprofits and government officials and immigration judges and immigration bureaucracies working overtime to bring masses of third world people who immediately need government help; need help from the U.S. taxpayers from this country. We need to shut it down to shut the organizations down. ”

Coulter Doubles Down: No Immigration for 10 Years
     by Trent Baker
     6 Jun 2015​
*CLARIFICATION: Ann did not get moratorium from me to be sure, but she did offer a variation on my theme.*


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice thread and post Flanders

But I'm afraid it's already too late. Obama promised to Transform our Country and it's well under way. all this Democrat party should be charged for Treason.

but if anyone speaks on this they get beat over the head with: you're a xenophobe, Not a Christian. blaa blaa blaa

they kicked Obama's party out of control of Congress. Hopefully,  they are FED up enough to kick them the rest of the way out of lives come 2016. and if we haven't already went over the point of NO RETURN


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 8, 2015)

_"tens of millions"_

The number grows with every RW retelling. I'm surprising the OP didn't add _"... pouring over the border every day."_


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 8, 2015)

oh goody, the clowns are here to derail another thread


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2015)

We are all immigrants by American heritage, and Flanders' number have been proven conclusively to be wrong elsewhere.  His numbers are simply wrong.


----------



## Hamlet091765 (Jun 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> oh goody, the clowns are here to derail another thread



I think the massive volume of illegals coming in is an economic boon for those who want cheap labor and pay cut throat wages.  Somehow we need to pursue the maliquadora thing for field workers and other classes of labor so the Mexicans can stay in their own country and out of our coffers.  Building fences just won't keep them out as they are hungry and wanting to work. If the American consumer and  taxpayer could profit from cheap Mexican made products then it would be a plus for us rather than doing what we are doing. 

When one adds the risk of Muslim terrorists coming in with the poor Mexicans it doesn't make sense to merely build walls in hopes it will stop this horde of people coming at us day after day.  Building walls
does not resolve the issue, does not address the reason they keep on coming in droves.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> _"tens of millions"_
> 
> The number grows with every RW retelling. I'm surprising the OP didn't add _"... pouring over the border every day."_


*To Luddly Neddite: I always knew you have serious reading comprehension problems. Now, I learn you have trouble doing your sums. Assuming you read the link I included: *



Flanders said:


> See permalinks #4 & #5 in this thread:
> 
> Jeb Bush s Windmill US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



*you would know that 30 is tens of millions as is 20 million. *


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> We are all immigrants by American heritage, and Flanders' number have been proven conclusively to be wrong elsewhere.  His numbers are simply wrong.



I was born here and so was both my parents, and all 4 of their parents.

That is the exact opposite of an immigrant.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We are all immigrants by American heritage, and Flanders' number have been proven conclusively to be wrong elsewhere.  His numbers are simply wrong.
> ...


You don't read well.  I wrote, "We are all immigrants by American heritage," which is the absolute truth.  Pick a fight with someone else.  My family has been here since the 1630s, so we are immigrants by our heritage.  We need immigration reform, but the OP is wacky in numbers.  So reform business with employment card numbers and death penalty for businesses that violate hiring rules, strengthen the border, and a pathway to a legal status.


----------



## Hamlet091765 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hamlet091765 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > oh goody, the clowns are here to derail another thread
> ...



Granting some of  the immigrants amnesty sounds nice but it might just encourage more to come.  Children who were born on American soil are citizens IMO and should be afforded the rights of a citizen, but the rub comes with what to do about the parents or guardians. Perhaps those people could be given some sort of a work visa so we could at least account for them and their whereabouts.

I have heard that the many who come into the SW to work in the
produce fields are sometimes given a special pass, for lack of a better term, to do that nasty work that Gringos don't want to do.

People make fun of these desperate souls but I don't see anyone refusing the delicious fruit and veggies they turn out by the sweat of their backs.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



My heritage is my father and his father before him, all native born US citizens.

I am not an immigrant. My daughter is not an Immigrant.

She is a native born American. 

SOme one who just moved here from another country, is an immigrant.

Someone who moved here 40 years ago, from another country, is an immigrant.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2015)

Hamlet091765 said:


> Hamlet091765 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Other that the few thousands that are actual migrant farm workers, the rest are doing jobs that Americans would be happy to do.

And they are turning this country into a Third World SHIthole.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Correll, say whatever you want, but on this you are wrong.

You are immigrants by heritage.  We all are such, whether from 1630 or 1830 or 2000.  There is no difference.

You make some of the most simple statements without any evidence.  What you think is not evidence.  How do you know that citizens would take the other jobs?  You have no idea at all.

I am going for a swim.  Think about it.


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll, say whatever you want, but on this you are wrong.
> 
> You are immigrants by heritage.  We all are such, whether from 1630 or 1830 or 2000.  There is no difference.




Why do you need to deny the meaning of a word?

Immigrant Definition of immigrant by Merriam-Webster



*":*  one that immigrates: as

a *:*  a person who comes to a country to take up permanent residence"


How can we have a constructive discussion or a healthy debate on the issue, when so many people refuse to use words correctly?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> _"tens of millions"_
> 
> The number grows with every RW retelling. I'm surprising the OP didn't add _"... pouring over the border every day."_



Here ya go Nutley, a picture is worth a thousand words:


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 8, 2015)

And then there's American stupidity to add to the mix:


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 8, 2015)

the bleeding hearts and people like Ludnuts who believes they are more compassionate than everyone else, no matter THE MAJORTY of the people in the country polled is against him.

they will be our downfall and would sell us out in a heartbeat than take a stand on ANYTHING


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 8, 2015)

The real salt in the wound is that our traitor president has offered gifts to all of the American companies that fire Americans and hire illegals.  Disney just fired 250 Americans to make room for 250 illegals.  Lowes, Home Depot, you name it, Americans won't be working as long as there is an illegal to hire instead.
I just saw a black women carrying a sign that said, "raising the minimum wage raises the community!"  lol.
Dear stupid American,
You are picketing for 15.00 an hour for anybody *but* you.  McDonalds, Burger King, and all the rest are now, illegal "sponsors."  Illegals will be getting the raises.  Or better yet, from 15.00 to 0 in one fell swoop:








  You get a free phone.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 8, 2015)

Correll said:


> Why do you need to deny the meaning of a word?


*To Correll: It is a waste of time. Doublespeak is the favorite tool of American-haters.

There was a time when the melting pot gave immigrants pride in their children becoming full-fledged Americans. JakeStarkey belongs to that class who want to be associated with parasites who come from alien cultures demanding a free ride. It all stems from multiculturalism garbage. It’s a sneaky way to claim “There are no Americans. They are all immigrants forever.”*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Flanders is unAmerican in thought and word.  He is the one will change the meaning of words, and apparently Correll has found a mentor.  We are a nation of immigrants and heritage of immigrants; that will never change.  Tough on the nativists..

The way to correct the problem is 

(1) to require e-verification for hiring
(2) employer violations are criminal and being punished with imprisonment and seizure of the business, auctioned off to help fund the program;
(3) a true strengthening of border security
(4) nativist opposition that becomes criminal is punished by loss of citizenship
(5) a pathway to legal presence in the country


----------



## Flanders (Jun 8, 2015)

*Who ever said Italians are stupid? or maybe it is just that Europe’s welfare state is starting to look ragged around the edges. Multicultural advocates please take notice:*

Northern Italian towns are ordered to stop accepting migrants because the situation ‘is like a bomb ready to go off’, as 6,000 refugees are rescued in one weekend desperately trying to reach Europe

    Italian regional president of Lombardy issues clamp down on arriving migrants following major influx into Northern Italy from Libya

    His views were supported on social media by other Italian right-wing supporters
    Veneto regional president Luca Zaia said the immigration crisis was 'like a bomb ready to go off'
    6,000 migrants were reportedly rescued trying to cross into Europe over the weekend
    Up to 500,000 refugees are still waiting on the Libyan coast for migrant boats despite thousands drowning​ 
By Larisa Brown On Hms Bulwark For The Daily Mail and Kate Pickles and Tom Wyke for MailOnline
     Published: 08:12 EST, 8 June 2015 | Updated: 08:56 EST, 8 June 2015

Northern Italian towns are ordered to stop accepting migrants Daily Mail Online​


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Flanders is unAmerican in thought and word.  He is the one will change the meaning of words, and apparently Correll has found a mentor.  We are a nation of immigrants and heritage of immigrants; that will never change.  Tough on the nativists..
> 
> The way to correct the problem is
> 
> ...



Please define in your own words, the line between "concerned about negative effects of high levels of immigration" and "nativist".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Correll said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Flanders is unAmerican in thought and word.  He is the one will change the meaning of words, and apparently Correll has found a mentor.  We are a nation of immigrants and heritage of immigrants; that will never change.  Tough on the nativists..
> ...


Of course.  I am the first and you and Flanders are the second.  I want a reasonable solution.  I have given it above.  What won't happen is the incarceration and exportation millions of illegals.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 8, 2015)

Correll said:


> Please define in your own words, the line between "concerned about negative effects of high levels of immigration" and "nativist".


*To Correll: I hope you are not waiting with bated breath until he finds the exact doublespeak words: *

* doublespeak *(_noun_)

*1.* Language that can be understood in more than one way and that is used to trick or deceive people.

*  2.* Language used to deceive usually through concealment or misrepresentation of truth.​


----------



## Correll (Jun 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That seems a pretty self serving definition.

And subjective.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Subjective only to unAmerican nativists.  Your ilk's use of language to weave and deceive is quite obvious and easily batted aside.

Your ilk will not determine the outcome of this.  Both parties want them here: one for vote, the other for cheap labor.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 17, 2015)

*I am sick having to admit this, but If Congress does not change its wicked ways before sundown today, Ann Coulter’s prediction coming true is inevitable:*

​
Coulter: If Drudge Ever Goes On Vacation, Amnesty Will Pass
     Vince Coglianese
     Executive Editor
     1:49 AM 06/17/2015

Coulter If Drudge Vacations Amnesty Will Pass The Daily Caller​


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2015)

The country is "finished in five to ten" years if we don't end illegal immigration, and it will also be finished if we don't end "legal immigration."  A minority of Americans want Coulter's America.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 21, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Don’t waste time asking who gave the UN the authority to define ‘refugee’ for our immigration laws. Today ‘refugee’ means economic hardship in their homelands. That means that every Third World country can dump their people in America by simply going through the United Nations. Naturally, UNICEF makes it all about children. Naturally, UNICEF does not tell us that refugee children will bring entire families with them. In fact, one child could actually bring ten or more adult family members with them.


*I know better than to believe anything that is said by the United Nations, but those filthy charity hustlers outdid themselves with this one: *







The number of the world's forcibly displaced people now totals a staggering 59.5 million compared to 37.5 million a decade ago, according to the report¸ and was the biggest leap ever seen in a single year. Every day last year on average 42,500 people became refugees or internally displaced.

UN: Record numbers of world refugees equal to UK population
       By Barbara Boland | June 20, 2015 | 10:30 pm

UN Record numbers of world refugees equal to UK population WashingtonExaminer.com​
*My guesstimate is that 59.4 million refugees identified by the United Nations —— and no one else —— are ECONOMIC REFUGEES. 

Bottom line: UN scum is changing the definition of political asylum to include economic reasons. Even if the number of refugees in war-torn countries is as high as two million, there is no reason for Americans to take any of them because the UN says so.  

Here’s an interesting question: How many refugees will a world war create? 

Here’s a followup question: Where will they go? *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2015)

No more than 11 or 12 million.  To suggest there are many more is the myth.


----------



## imawhosure (Jun 23, 2015)

The truth is.........Americans are losing control of their own country, period!  When this happens; even if they do not believe it to be true, American liberals will be just as unhappy as everyone else.  Nobody, and I mean NOBODY from any other country, is going to insure your country better than your fellow countrymen.  Our children will reap the rewards, or suffer the consequences, if we lose control of this nation.  Controlling the influx of people into our nation, should be our number 1 priority.  Just imagine if we ignore the whole problem, and every country with refuges has people coming here.  One day you will wake up to vote; go vote, and by the next day your flag could change, your borders could change, everything could change, and it will be because some people believed it was smarter to allow ILLEGALS to get a foothold, then negotiate with the the rest of the people who support this country!

Does everyone on here realize that we have PAID lobbying groups in Washington that lobby for illegals rights?  What rights?  And if they are given rights, what rights are you denied to give them theirs?

The right to vote?  So this means they water down your vote the tax paying citizen?

The right to stay?  So that means they either take a job that an American could fill, or go on government assistance and take your money>

How dumb are we, really?  How much do you despise your fellow Americans because they do not think like you?  Are you willing to burn the country down and lose control of your own nation?

Let me give you this thought..........if we were at war with anyone and I was forced into a foxhole, I would much rather have 6 American liberals or conservatives with me instead of, 6 Mexicans, 6 people from the Middle East, 6 from Europe,  6 from Russia, or basically 6 any where else.

If you don't get the last paragraph, then I guess you really are willing to give the country away for your beliefs by making a deal with the devil!

All the people who smugly sit and say they are compassionate for illegals, are confident they can control the situation.  Just enough of them to keep us in control.

All, you have no control of anything.  You do not know exactly what is going on 1/2 the time because the government has proven time and again it has no idea what is happening when they monitor something, and if you miscalculate by just a little, your country is gone.

Will you ever wake up, or will you wake up when it is to late; that is the burning question!


----------

